# Newbie twisp clearo



## Wash (27/9/15)

Hi, everyone! 

As the subject says, I'm a newby to vaping and got started with a twisp clearo bought on special at a kiosk in Woodlands mall. 

Hoping to kick a 30-a-day habit and glad to say that since I started vaping (only yesterday, 26 Sept) I haven't had a cigarette. 

This is probably not the place to ask as I have a lot of forum searching / research to do still, but can anyone tell me if it's normal to be filling the clearo's tank ("empty" being about a third full as per the instructions) twice a day? I'm getting concerned about burning through the juice so quickly... 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (27/9/15)

Wash said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> As the subject says, I'm a newby to vaping and got started with a twisp clearo bought on special at a kiosk in Woodlands mall.
> 
> ...



Hi @Wash, and firstly congratulations on starting this amazing journey, now with regard to your question about juice consumption. I have no clue what nic level you have, but it may be too low to satisfy the craving your body needs at this stage, and you are having to vape more often to get the required amount of nicotine.


----------



## Wash (27/9/15)

Alex said:


> Hi @Wash, and firstly congratulations on starting this amazing journey, now with regard to your question about juice consumption. I have no clue what nic level you have, but it may be too low to satisfy the craving your body needs at this stage, and you are having to vape more often to get the required amount of nicotine.


Alex, thanks for the warm welcome!

To add to my previous post, I smoked Pall Mall blue - no idea as to what nic content they had. 9mg rings a bell. Afaik, the twisp juice has 18mg/ml - please correct me if I'm wrong? 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox (27/9/15)

Wash said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> As the subject says, I'm a newby to vaping and got started with a twisp clearo bought on special at a kiosk in Woodlands mall.
> 
> ...


are you using twisp juice ? is it 18mg or did the give you 0 mg by accident ?


----------



## MJ INC (27/9/15)

Very easy to do that easpecially when you've just moved over from cigarettes. You get used to picking it up all the time and vaping. Are you taking big hits off it?


----------



## Wash (27/9/15)

Equinox, I checked the bottles closely. Toasted tobacco, vanilla and the tobacco #1 in the kit - not one of them are zero-nic juices. 

MJ Inc, I am dragging on it no worse than a big drag on a "stinkie" but must admit that I do that with every drag. No direct lung hits, though... 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (27/9/15)

Wash said:


> Alex, thanks for the warm welcome!
> 
> To add to my previous post, I smoked Pall Mall blue - no idea as to what nic content they had. 9mg rings a bell. Afaik, the twisp juice has 18mg/ml - please correct me if I'm wrong?
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk



Ok the only important thing here is this, does it satisfy the craving? Many of us began on similar type devices, and rapidly progressed onto more powerful devices. My advice would be to stay on at least 18mg or higher nicotine levels with that twisp for the time being. Nicotine is not the enemy here.


----------



## Wash (27/9/15)

Alex said:


> Ok the only important thing here is this, does it satisfy the craving? Many of us began on similar type devices, and rapidly progressed onto more powerful devices. My advice would be to stay on at least 18mg or higher nicotine levels with that twisp for the time being. Nicotine is not the enemy here.


Alex, I haven't broken or beaten anything or anyone so far, so I guess so far so good. Hehe! Thanks for the advice everyone! 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (27/9/15)

Awesome stuff sir. Don't forget to factor in the new toy part. You'll also be puffing on it more because it's something new and tasy


----------



## Wash (27/9/15)

ET said:


> Awesome stuff sir. Don't forget to factor in the new toy part. You'll also be puffing on it more because it's something new and tasy


ET, you may have a point there!

Thanks again for everyone's support! 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## argief (27/9/15)

Yep, I think you are on track. I started with a twisp 24 Aug and was going through about 3-4 refills on the twisp per day. It's a small tank (only 1.8ml). But is very much normal! Keep at it! (I have a friend who started the same time and he was also doing about 4 refills a day) 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox (27/9/15)

argief said:


> Yep, I think you are on track. I started with a twisp 24 Aug and was going through about 3-4 refills on the twisp per day. It's a small tank (only 1.8ml). But is very much normal! Keep at it! (I have a friend who started the same time and he was also doing about 4 refills a day)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I think that if you were vaping too much you would quickly notice if it was too much as a nicotine overdose would make you feel really @#$% and your body would warn you way before that i have also read that when you vape you absorb less nicotine per puff as you would on a stinkie a good indication as well is that you are not feeling uncomfortable from not sucking on a stinkie which means you are getting enough nicotine 

I remember a couple of months back when i also used the twisp and started vaping i was vaping the hell out of it just out of pure enjoyment and also being something new 

I bet if you think about it you will realize .....hey i aint had a smoke in days and not killed anyone this is new wait till other things change like being able to do a brisk walk to the gate and back without huffing and puffing and that blond moment when you want to light the braai and realize you don't have a lighter in your pocket


----------



## argief (27/9/15)

Lol! Had that bond moment on Thursday! I was hunting all over to find the damn thing! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## KB_314 (27/9/15)

Wash said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> As the subject says, I'm a newby to vaping and got started with a twisp clearo bought on special at a kiosk in Woodlands mall.
> 
> ...


Hi @Wash - the Twisp Clearo tank has a very small capacity - if I still used it, I'd be filling it much more than twice a day  When you're ready to explore new gear and e-liquids, there are a lot of options out there and with the variety, larger capacity tanks. First step though is beating the cigarette habit and by the sounds of things you've made a sterling start!


----------



## Wash (27/9/15)

You guys have made me feel a hell of a lot less worried than I was this morning! Thank you all! 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova69 (27/9/15)

Eequinox said:


> that blond moment when you want to light the braai and realize you don't have a lighter in your pocket


2 years later and the looking for a lighter still gets me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (27/9/15)

Wash said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> As the subject says, I'm a newby to vaping and got started with a twisp clearo bought on special at a kiosk in Woodlands mall.
> 
> ...



Hi @Wash and welcome to the forum
Congrats on starting vaping. You are doing a great thing!

I too started on the Twisp Clearo back in Oct 2013
I was a 25 a day Rothmans Red smoker
I managed to stop smoking after about 9 days of using the Twisp
I was going through about 3 Twisp Clearo tanks a day. Around 4.5ml of Twisp 18mg juice per day

So your consumption seems quite normal to me.

Keep it up and all the best

PS - one of my favourite Twisp mixes was Rebel with a bit of Polar Mint


----------



## Wash (22/11/15)

I recon it's time for a bit of an update.

After a month on the twisp juices, I got some juice from Mike (MMM) - Ashy Bac and Lime Party. And a couple of "testers" he so generously threw in to make up for not being able to supply the Dragon Juice I originally asked for - Biscuit Dreams and Budget Banana. I have to admit, I didn't think I would like the bakery flavour as much as I do! 

The juices work wonderfully in the Twisp Clearo - no dry hits or issues because of the juice being thicker than the twisp brand. That being said, I have this notion that the twisp isn't doing the juice the justice it deserves. As a side note, if any twisp clearo users are getting themselves some of Mikes juice, you might want to opt for the unicorn bottles. You CAN fill the clearo with the drippers on the black plastic bottles, but you DO need to pay attention to prevent dribbling juice down the outside of the tank.

In the two months that I have been using the Clearo, I have yet to buy a replacement coil. I have, however, cleaned the two coils I got with the kit as per Mike's advice - warm up some vodka in a shot glass, drop the disassembled (remove the silicone cap and little gromet-like thingy) coil in and leave to soak for 10-15min. I have to admit, I have not rinsed the coils with water afterwards, but seeing as the newly cleaned coil goes into storage until I clean the other one, I don't think that there is any residual vodka left.

So much for the good. The bad is, that I still have not managed to completely kick the stinkies. The 650mAh battery on the clearo just does not last long enough (05h00 to 22h00) to fulfill my nicotine needs. I have read the advice on having a back-up and totally agree with it. Budgetary constraints have unfortunately not made this a viable option until now. I have also read encouraging messages from other forum members regarding dual use. I now no longer feel TOO guilty about "cheating".

Now for the awesome: My lovely soon-to-be wife has agreed to finance my back-up device - a brand, spanking new Subox Mini Kit!
I have been reading reviews, watching videos and just generally doing my homework on this upcoming purchase and I am more than just a little excited! 

I just want to thank everyone on the forum for their support once again - you guys are awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Eequinox (22/11/15)

Wash said:


> I recon it's time for a bit of an update.
> 
> After a month on the twisp juices, I got some juice from Mike (MMM) - Ashy Bac and Lime Party. And a couple of "testers" he so generously threw in to make up for not being able to supply the Dragon Juice I originally asked for - Biscuit Dreams and Budget Banana. I have to admit, I didn't think I would like the bakery flavour as much as I do!
> 
> ...


wow great stuff and double thumbs up to the mrs on helping out with the subox that is a pretty nice upgrade


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/11/15)

That's good news @Wash. I think the Subox Mini is going to blow your mind away vs the Twisp clearo. I still smoked for about 3 months after I started vaping, but I did cut down from 20 a day to about a pack a week. You'll get over it if you just carry on vaping, and you won't miss it when you finally stub out the last one. It sounds like your soon-to-be Mrs. is a definite keeper for supporting you on this. She probably knows that getting you off the stinkies is a definite win-win for both of you.
Just a word of warning, make sure you have some juices that are lower in nic around when you do make the switch, as you will likely overdo it on the Subbox Mini. Either this, or make sure you have someone bigger than you at your side, so they can tie down your hands after a few minutes. You'll experience the flavours quite differently and pick up flavours / nuances that you never tasted before, and curiosity about what exactly it is will make you carry on puffing like 'a man possessed'.
The easier option is to do this on lower nic, or else you might just get your first full-on silver sooner than you think.

PS. @Mike 's jooses are very go.. uh, really crappy, especially that Lime Party. I'll do you a huge favour and take it off your hands

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wash (22/11/15)

@Kuhlkatz, I've already had what I believe to be a Silver! That's what happens when you work on a Saturday with no-one else in the office. Had to have a lie down and some water. Definitely going to try and avoid that! I was thinking of getting 12mg juices (down from 18mg), and diluting the 18mg I have left with PG or VG (don't know which will be better...). The thinking is, I won't notice the dilution of flavour when switching over to the Subox from the Clearo. If the 12mg is too strong, I can always dilute the new juices too... try, try and try again until I find the mythical sweet spot!


----------



## Silver (22/11/15)

Hi @Wash

Thanks for the update and congrats on the progress
What i love about your story is you making the most of the gear you have. Big respect!
Keep your clearo as backup!

Wishing you all the best for the journey ahead
On the dilution, you can do it with either PG, VG or a mix of PG/VG
If you do it with VG, the juice will be a bit thicker, better for clouds, but slightly less flavour and lower throat hit (smoother). If you use PG, it will probably lead to slightly better flavour, less clouds and a bit more 'sharpness' on the throat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/11/15)

Wash said:


> @Kuhlkatz, I've already had what I believe to be a Silver! That's what happens when you work on a Saturday with no-one else in the office. Had to have a lie down and some water. Definitely going to try and avoid that! I was thinking of getting 12mg juices (down from 18mg), and diluting the 18mg I have left with PG or VG (don't know which will be better...). The thinking is, I won't notice the dilution of flavour when switching over to the Subox from the Clearo. If the 12mg is too strong, I can always dilute the new juices too... try, try and try again until I find the mythical sweet spot!



Haha, good that you know about it then - not at all good if it happens to you though. Very fitting name courtesy of our @Silver too.
The easiest and likely cheapest to get hold of is VG, but do dilute them carefully or else you might lose to much flavor. Shake vigorously and leave it for a day or two if you can. Rather mix small amount first and see how that affects the taste for you. The Dolly Varden brand of VG is around 30 bucks for 250ml and readily available in most places. PG is likely easiest to source from any of the vendors that sell flavors like Vapour Mountain, SkyBlue, Valley Vapour or Vape-o-wave. I believe some of the pharmacists / chemists get highly confused when asked if they stock it.

I think most of us went down to 6mg after getting our first sub-ohm tank, but keep in mind to leave some of the stronger stuff to load up the clearo if you intend to use that as well.
Good luck & strongs for the journey.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jguile415 (22/11/15)

12mg is way too high on the subtank!! Try go down to 6mg.. what ohm coil are you using?


----------



## Wash (23/11/15)

@jguile415, I haven't got the kit yet and i'm not sure what the coil resistance is on the Clearo. I'm planning on using the 1.5 ohm coil and building my own high ohm coils on the rba (if possible) for MTL hits. At first, anyway.


----------



## Silver (23/11/15)

FYI, when I used the Twisp Clearo in about Oct/Nov 13, the coils were about 2.2 ohms and the power using the 650 mah battery was in the region of 6-8 watts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Byakko (1/2/16)

Congrats o quitting cigs,you will one day look back on your decision with pride 
My problem with the twisp clearo was that it didn't give much of a throat hit,so I invested in a cheap vv/vw mod and upped the voltage to get more of a hit.My Itaste MVP works perfectly with the twisp clearo atomiser,maybe look into getting something similar.I have seen slightly used MVPs online for R200 odd,maybe that will work or you.Or just go for an awesome starter kit online  Subox kits are around R1000 and are miles ahead of your twisp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wash (4/2/16)

I've noticed. Hehe! Got myself on for Christmas! Thanks! 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------

